# Small Classic Marklin Layout



## tworail

Well... I convinced myself that while my larger layout was under construction I would need something to watch trains go round.. So I built another layout 

It's 5x3 and uses a design from a Marklin track plan book from the fifties. It's a great plan for a small space, although the inner curves are very tight so you can only run small engines and wagons there.

I did some 1x3 frame with plywood top then painted it green. Took me most of yesterday evening to put together. Runs pretty good.


----------



## tankist

i love double slip switches, can't go wrong having one on the layout, lol 

first picture, inner line on the bottom of the pic, just before the spur turnout, what is this black strip between the rails? uncoupler?


----------



## tworail

Yup that is the 5112 uncoupling ramp. It's amazing that they had all this stuff even 50 years ago - it would look EXACTLY the same. Some of the track is probably pretty old although still in good condition.

I dropped all the wires for the 9 turnouts, 4 uncoupling ramps, 4 feeder tracks, and 4 track bumpers so I have a bit of wiring to do


----------



## Reckers

What's a double slip switch?


----------



## Reckers

Reckers said:


> What's a double slip switch?


Let me guess....pic #2, 10:00 position. It's a switch or turnout that can be driven either left or right?


----------



## shaygetz

Sweet...as bare bones as it gets and still a blast I'll bet.

A double slip switch works both as a crossover and a turnout, depending on the points direction. It is, in effect, two turnouts in one location. Hope that helps...


----------



## tworail

Things are working pretty well. I did have a couple issues with the 3000 switcher, but replaced the pick up skate from my parts collection and its working much better. Every now and then it would get caught up on a particular turnout - which needed adjustment as well.

Once I get the wiring done it will pretty 'hands-off'


----------



## tankist

Reckers said:


> What's a double slip switch?


----------



## Reckers

shaygetz said:


> Sweet...as bare bones as it gets and still a blast I'll bet.
> 
> A double slip switch works both as a crossover and a turnout, depending on the points direction. It is, in effect, two turnouts in one location. Hope that helps...


Shay, thanks for explaining. It's what I thought, but my knowledge is still pretty limited: I don't always know what everyone is talking about.


----------



## tworail

Nice photo of the double slips.


----------



## Reckers

Great photo, Tankist! Thanks!


----------



## shaygetz

Reckers said:


> Shay, thanks for explaining. It's what I thought, but my knowledge is still pretty limited: I don't always know what everyone is talking about.


You're welcome, we all started somewhere.:thumbsup: I remember as a kid believing crossovers were only for toys---real trains would NEVER use such toy like contrivances...


----------



## tworail

Since waiting on getting stuff planned and organized for my large layout, I made some more progress on the small layout. Made a mobile stand for it, did all the wiring for switches and uncouplers, made some shelves for the 6021 and switch boxes.

One thing that was missing was place for a station.. and that bothered me for quite a while. Finally I removed the inside track of the outer oval, and created a stub end there.



















Faller kit just completed tonight:



















And some other random shots that turned out OK - enjoy!

















]


----------



## Rob Snyder

Very nice layout. Forgive my ignorance but, what gauge is that?


----------



## tankist

Rob, its HO of course.

tworail, that's very nice. 
and i absolutely love your rolling stock.


----------



## Rob Snyder

Thanks, Anton. I kinda figured it was. I only deal with N, so most of the other gauges I'm lost as to what they are.


----------



## tworail

Thanks. The E69, small electric loco, is one of my favorites. It's a Brawa model, geared very slow and it will crawl at low speed nicely. Only problem is that it does not have a traction tire which could cause issues on gradients with more than a couple wagons. My main layout will have a lot of ups and downs, so we will see how this works out. Metal body here with lots of separately applied details.

The red diesel is a V280, Era IV (1970-1990) model that was used for light passenger and freight service. It's from a set called 'Bamberger Commuter' which includes the two passenger coaches and a mail car. I got it because it has shorter coaches than normal which are better for my small radius curves. It's pretty basic, lights on and off, adjustable acceleration and braking delay. But the body and chassis of the loco are all metal and it's very heavy.

The larger steam loco is a BR 86 that came from a Marklin starter set. Its a noisy little bugger. Along with the basic digital functions above it has a 'telex' coupler at front and rear, so you can do remote controlled uncoupling any where on the layout. One of the better features of the Marklin stuff. In the detail picture you can see the coil for the rear telex coupler underneath the bogie. Metal chassis, plastic body here.


----------



## Big Ed

Looking good. I like the night shots.


----------



## tworail

big ed said:


> Looking good. I like the night shots.


I got a tripod today so hopefully I can produce some shots without the beer glasses filter


----------



## Reckers

Terrific layout. Looks like all that work paid off, Tworail!


----------



## shaygetz

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

